

BU scientists discover group of genes that code for 100+ year lifespans - carpdiem
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/25693/?a=f

======
carpdiem
I'm pretty sure this is how we end up in a Gattaca future. This is the first
story I've seen that really has the chance to make genetic screening followed
by IVF worthwhile.

